# Crossoverdrive



## MightySmallElectrons

I was thinking about your Daydream pedal and wondering if the principle might work well for a low to mid gain overdrive. So basically an overdrive where you could maybe dial in the type of clipping and gain level separately for the low and high eq range?


----------



## Robert

I've wanted to do this for years.   It'd take a bit more circuitry since I don't think the FV-1 would be the best candidate for the frequency splits... but yeah.   Might need to revisit this idea shortly.


----------



## DGWVI

There's the VFE Triumvirate that sends low, mid, and high bands through their own dirt section. Madbean makes a board, but I've yet to build it.
I'd be game to build something that combined the Triumvirate and Omnidrive


----------



## MightySmallElectrons

Thanks for the heads up.

The demo I watched for the Triumvirate was not to my taste. 

I have seen another filtered drive as well but I cannot recall the name...seems like it was something with an “x” in the name. I was not too impressed with that one either though I do recall it sounding better than the demo of that VFE.

I was thinking about something along the lines of a JHS Morning Glory/Klon/Timmy type of gain with the ability to dial in separate gain for highs/lows and possibly mods.

That Triumvirate is probably a great study circuit.


----------



## bifurcation

DGWVI said:


> There's the VFE Triumvirate that sends low, mid, and high bands through their own dirt section. Madbean makes a board, but I've yet to build it.
> I'd be game to build something that combined the Triumvirate and Omnidrive



Dammit. I thought I was going to invent that idea.

Well, I also thought it might also be fun to switch out the distortion types. Like a big muff on the bass, an overdrive on the mids and a harmonic percolator on the highs.

Ah well... I do think there could be a lot you could do with a crossover into effects.


----------



## DGWVI

MightySmallElectrons said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> The demo I watched for the Triumvirate was not to my taste.
> 
> I have seen another filtered drive as well but I cannot recall the name...seems like it was something with an “x” in the name. I was not too impressed with that one either though I do recall it sounding better than the demo of that VFE.
> 
> I was thinking about something along the lines of a JHS Morning Glory/Klon/Timmy type of gain with the ability to dial in separate gain for highs/lows and possibly mods.
> 
> That Triumvirate is probably a great study circuit.


That's why I mentioned combining the concepts of both the Triumvirate and OmniDrive - you'd have soft and hard clipping for each of three frequency bands. So getting Klon or Timmy tones wouldn't be terribly difficult. The Gain pot arrangement from the Morning Glory would probably work pretty well, I love me some Bluesbreaker and Guv'nor.

This vid is long, but he shows off what it can do pretty well.


----------



## DGWVI

bifurcation said:


> Dammit. I thought I was going to invent that idea.
> 
> Well, I also thought it might also be fun to switch out the distortion types. Like a big muff on the bass, an overdrive on the mids and a harmonic percolator on the highs.
> 
> Ah well... I do think there could be a lot you could do with a crossover into effects.



I think my dream three band dirt would be an opamp Big Muff for the lows, Turbo Rat for the mids, and an HM-2 for the highs


----------



## stevtron

Seafoam Pedals Trident !?


----------



## phi1

Zorg Glorious Basstar looks similar -  sold as a PCB, and the schematic is provided.


----------



## MightySmallElectrons

stevtron said:


> Seafoam Pedals Trident !?


Looks like we've invented something that already exists That Trident has some workable tones for sure.


----------



## bifurcation

Oh, also I forgot about Craig Anderton's Piaa Quadrafuzz. paia.com/ProdArticles/quadrafz-design


----------



## bifurcation

phi1 said:


> Zorg Glorious Basstar looks similar -  sold as a PCB, and the schematic is provided.



Whoa, digging the sound on that.


----------



## tcpoint

There's a diy design called the scramjet that has two channels of distortion.  Very nice pedal.  I don't know if the boards are still around.


----------



## Fuzzonaut

phi1 said:


> Zorg Glorious Basstar looks similar -  sold as a PCB, and the schematic is provided.





bifurcation said:


> Oh, also I forgot about Craig Anderton's Piaa Quadrafuzz. paia.com/ProdArticles/quadrafz-design



I wanted to propose the Quadrafuzz, preferably along the lines of the Iron Either incarnation QF2, but that Basstar looks pretty sweet as well, I think I'm going to try that.

Cheers guys!


----------



## mdc

Sounds similar to the INFANEM Driving Notion—separate gain controls for high and low frequencies.


----------

